
Bring Back the Lyme Vaccine - Nimi
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/opinion/bring-back-the-lyme-vaccine.html
======
leephillips
I got Lyme disease last year, from an undetected tick bite in my back yard.
Fortunately, it was diagnosed in time for the antibiotics to knock it out. I
was annoyed to find out from my vet that I can get a vaccine for my dog, but
not for me or my human family members, and that the reasons for this are
irrational and non-medical.

